# Migration



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone in northern North Dakota seen migrators coming down this week? Haven't seen many in my area.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How do you tell if they are migrators? I have always been curious. The only thing I notice is the lessers, snows and blues, and specks.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes migrators such as snows/blues/lessers or Mallards. The northern mallards are fat as hell some are bigger than lesser geese. Question was are any of the birds up north coming down here yet?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Gooseshredder21 said:


> Yes migrators such as snows/blues/lessers or Mallards. The northern mallards are fat as hell some are bigger than lesser geese. Question was are any of the birds up north coming down here yet?


As far I know there is no research that shows there is any difference between a mallard raised in ND or northern canada. I would imagine the only reason the late season birds might be fatter is because they've been eating crops like corn longer and have had time to fatten up. Anyways, quite a few snows and cranes migrated on Saturday in the NW wind while I was out. Didn't see any on the ground though. Duck numbers were pretty weak. Did hear some specks flying over my house last night in Bismarck.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

slough said:


> Gooseshredder21 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes migrators such as snows/blues/lessers or Mallards. The northern mallards are fat as hell some are bigger than lesser geese. Question was are any of the birds up north coming down here yet?
> ...


It's really funny when people hunt in Canada and say the "Northerns" showed up, where did they come from, Greenland!?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I shot quite a few divers this weekend that had literally a 1 cm layer of fat on their breasts, not sure if that means they are migrators. We also say a couple hundred snows, but we saw little teal, gadwals and mallards


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Gooseshredder21 said:


> Yes migrators such as snows/blues/lessers or Mallards. The northern mallards are fat as hell some are bigger than lesser geese. Question was are any of the birds up north coming down here yet?


So local mallards don't get fat they just stay skinny?


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Seen multiple groups of specks and lessers on Sunday. Shot some beautiful green wing drakes. Mallards showing up, along with Canadians. Birds are moving, but this job thing is limiting. Good hunting fellas.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

haha you people are ridiculous everyone knows what I mean so can we just stay on topic please? Thank you to those who are sharing relevant information


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I just find it funny that so many people think that colored out drakes and fat ducks means they are migrators. They forget that local birds do the same thing.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> How do you tell if they are migrators? I have always been curious.


-BECAUSE THEY ARE CARRYING A SUIT CASE! :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The "migrators" generally start to fatten up sooner because the farther north you go generally the colder the temps. Actually it is possible that the migrators may be a bit larger. Animals that live in cooler climates tend to be bigger than their warm weather counterparts.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

CrazyWalsh81 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you tell if they are migrators? I have always been curious.
> ...


Just check their passports. :bop:


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

Fowl burn fat when they migrate......


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

do the bands say they are from canada?! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Maybe he's hunting a field to the south of the roost. So when the mallards are coming in off the roost they are "northern" mallards. Couple that with the fact that the same roost tends to have larger than average ducks, you now have big northern mallards. If you hunted North of that same roost you would then have big "southern" mallards. Similarly you could have big "eastern" or "western" mallards.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

goosebusters said:


> Maybe he's hunting a field to the south of the roost. So when the mallards are coming in off the roost they are "northern" mallards. Couple that with the fact that the same roost tends to have larger than average ducks, you now have big northern mallards. If you hunted North of that same roost you would then have big "southern" mallards. Similarly you could have big "eastern" or "western" mallards.


 :thumb: thats funny

I dont think there is a way to tell northern ducks from locals. Usually I just go by numbers in the area that I hunt. As far as geese, when I see cacklers/lessers/snows I know they are from the north due to the fact that they are not around during the summer. An answer to your question, I noticed migrating geese the first weekend of september. As far as duck numbers there is some increase but no big push yet. I would imagine when the temp starts to dip into the 20's they should be on the move. Good Luck!


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/367kvk/


----------



## Ice_4_Life (Nov 20, 2007)

To answer your Question yes the migration is in full swing. The ponds and smaller sloughs in Canada are freezing up with lows in the teens to single digits at night. They also have a few inches of snow in places. I have been out scouting the last three mornings and evenings and monday morning was probably the biggest migration day i have ever seen. Must have seen well over a 100,000 birds. Birds were everywhere in the sky and fields for miles! The specks are definatley on the move I seen large fields covered completely by specks. The snows and blues are mostly flying high and right on through so far but I imagine as the migration continues more will be staying for a while did see some fields completely white as well. Lessers/Cacklers are moving in also with some big honkers too. I couldn't disagree more with these guys giving you a hard time about Northern birds. Apparantly they have never seen the softball headed mallards that put some lessers to shame. They are not native to ND at all and when they come through at the end of the season they are 99% drakes. Obviously ND mallards get there full plumage and fatten up pretty sure everyone knows that!


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Ice 4 Life! Appreciate some relevant and helpful information


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Naw,we can tell the migrators by their accent,they sound like this "quack eh!" or :"Honk eh!" sorry I had too. 

Good 1st report,your lucky to be in a hotspot like that,I'm jealous~


----------

